# visiting the lake district



## Rollem (Jul 13, 2007)

can anyone recommend places to stay in the lake distict?

not entierly sure which part i fancy giong to, so open to all suggestions. thinking of a september time visit

family friendly guest houses etc a must 

ta


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 13, 2007)

in the hills above hawkshead i saw a big cat.  but to be honest everywhere in the lakes is lovely, though i'd say stay away from windermere as it's well busy during the summer.


----------



## JTG (Jul 13, 2007)

Go camping on your own island, get your milk daily from the nearest farm and befriend local pirate crews


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 13, 2007)

If money is a problem stay outside lake district which will be cheaper and get the fifteen quid train and bus ticket that means you can travel all over an enormous area all day. Some amazing bus and train journeys through and around the area. We get it from Lancaster and is a bargain for an amazing day.The train from there around the coast past Sellafield is beautiful.


----------



## madzone (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't do it - they put salad cream on everything and give parking tickets out like sweeties.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Last time I went, I stayed here:

http://www.ravenstone-hotel.co.uk/default.aspx

Fantastic food, gorgeous rooms and a really friendly couple run it.


----------



## Fizz_gig (Jul 15, 2007)

I really like Ambleside.  It's one of the larger villiages, but it's still very pretty.  I love the buildings.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 8, 2007)

Any more updates on campsites & the like.  Looking to be in the area for a few days after Solfest & apart from the ones here (which is more what I'm after anyway), some of the sites I looked at online last night were absolutely jaw-droppingly expensive!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 8, 2007)

What dates are you thinking of going Rollem?


----------



## Pieface (Aug 8, 2007)

Oops - OLD thread


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 15, 2007)

Bump!!  

Just bumping because we're off to Keswick in early September. I have a feeling this is a really stupid question but....can we just pop into Tourist Information when we get to Keswick and pick up information about walks or should we get a book before we go up there? Never been before you see....


----------



## chio (Aug 15, 2007)

Look up the Pathfinder Guide walks books on Amazon or similar; they're the ones with the green covers. They have some lovely walks, they're really easy to follow and have decent quality OS maps in them which makes a change from the ropey line drawings you get in a lot of other guides. You _might_ be able to get them from Tourist Information, and that's certainly the place if you want leaflets for such wonders as the Cumberland Dust Museum, but you'd be better off getting the book beforehand and deciding what you want to do.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 15, 2007)

Cheers Chio - that's really helpful. 
I just really don't want to fuck up my first trip to the Lakes by not having done a bit of forward planning!


----------

